# How long can I wait to stain new deck



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Some brands of stains are formulated to be applied over newly treated wood but you might have to hit it with another coat in the Spring to get the color you want. Some recommend letting treated wood age for a few months before staining. If you are not sure what to do, an inexpensive, penetrating, oil-based deck sealer would get you through the winter I should think and certainly will not hurt anything. Avoid those with vegetable oils that can sit on the surface. If you use a wax based product like Thompson's you will have to wait 8-12 months before staining.

Obviously the deck needs to be dry before you apply a stain and you will want to do it when there are clear skies predicted for 24-48 hours after with an oil-based product. The semi-solid resins will not cure under a certain temp and can be ruined if frozen so check the manufacturer recommendations for the product you choose to see if you can pull it off still this season wherever you live.


----------



## ruleof72 (Oct 26, 2009)

Can I used a good water based sealant then apply the stain in the Spring? I'm asking this because the temperature/dryness of the deck might be a real challenge to get right now and I understand that water based sealers can be applied on a slightly damp surface.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would not because it is likely not to penetrate at all because the treatment was probably an oil or solvent based process. The water based product may just leave you with a slimy slippery mess.


----------



## idbeolderifiwas (Oct 29, 2009)

You should be fine just to leave it until the spring. The chemicals used to Treat the wood take time to dissipate anyways, so it's generally recommended to leave the deck unstained for 6 months to a year before doing anything.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I cuncur. Wait till spring.


----------



## ruleof72 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Did waiting to stain ruin my deck?*

Ok, It's Spring and it has finally stopped raining. We had an unusually cold and wet Winter which pretty much prevented staining but I'm finally scheduled to have the deck stained in the next month or so, depending on weather.

My question is now relating to a number of vertical cracks/splits that I have noticed on most of the support posts as well as the posts for the railing. Some of them seem pretty severe to me (up to 1/2 wide, running top to bottom). Should I be concerned? Has waiting to stain had a detrimental effect on the deck or should I be concerned about it?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I think post caps are a good idea.


----------

